# How much stronger is our legs over our arms?



## Kane

Human legs are built much more heavily built than are arms. Our legs are also much longer. It is quite obvious our legs are many times stronger than our arms.

I've heard our legs are about 3 times as strong as our arms. Is that true. I'm not doubting it, infact I think it might be even more than that.


----------



## bignick

of course legs are stronger...how much is going to depend on the person...i'm not aware of any general of thumb

i use to do calf raisers(raising the heel off the ground) on a supercat maching with about 600 pounds...one legged

here's a test...jump off the ground and see how high you can get...now do a handstand and try to push yourself off the ground with your arms...get the difference?


----------



## jesse sutton

Ya, but if you walked on your hands for a couple decades then you'd be jumping through hoops by now. 

Ya, the leg is stronger, but in relation to the arts it can also be less effective, (in my humble opinion). Although i can thoroughly pull off a good kick if need be, i'm much more confident that a well placed punch will cause MUCH more damage then any kick i could do. I just cant imagine myself doing a front kick harder then a reverse punch. Maybe everyone else thinks otherwise.


----------



## MA-Caver

Well considering that the legs carry over 2/3 of our body weight no matter what the number is... they're going to be .75% stronger than our arms. 
If we work out and focus on the leg muscles then ya it's going to change the factor a bit... but not by much. 
I hike all the time gaining anywhere from 500 to 1500' in elevation over distances anywhere between 1/4 of a mile to 6 miles and on slopes varying in degrees between 55 to 80 and all the while carrying additonal weight (packs) that are around 10 to 30 lbs... depending upon which cave I'm doing at the time... 
Still, I'm guessing that my legs have a strength ratio no greater than 80% of my arm strength(s)... 
Did that answer or just confound things?  heh heh


----------

